# Unable to update Malwarebytes 1.44



## mdh1957x (Aug 12, 2009)

I have a Dell Studio 540 desktop, since April 2009. Vista home premium 32bit. Quad core. 4gb ram. Comcast (always on) Hi-speed 6mbit/sec, working.

When I try to update Malwarebytes, I get Error code 732 (12007, 0). Google research = malwarebytes can't access/reach the internet to update. this started around sat 02/06.

Tested IE8, Firefox, Chrome, even Opera. I have internet access. MS Vista updated. SuperAntiSpyware updated. 

What's wrong with Mbam 1.44 or what's preventing it from updating?

Yes, I have both turned off firewall & anti-viris. Error code 732 rears its ugly head. LOL.

mdh1957x.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi there are a few suggestions here http://forums.malwarebytes.org/index.php?showtopic=10138&st=0&p=162097&#entry162097


----------



## mdh1957x (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey joeten, 

My IE8 LAN settings were & are properly set.

Temporarily disabled both Comodo firewall & Avast anti-virus, rebooted &.......

Ran Malwarebytes update STILL got error code 732.

With IE8 settings correct, and nothing to get in the way...........

mdh.

Check this link at download.cnet.com:
http://download.cnet.com/Malwarebytes-Anti-Malware/9241-8022_4-11127026.html?messageID=10520100

PS: I'am not,by far, the only one with this problem.
Malwarebytes can't connect with its on server!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi sorry you found nothing usefull,as a test I ran the update on my own copy (free version) which needed doing lol but I found no issue,it may be simpler to uninstall and reinstall


----------



## mdh1957x (Aug 12, 2009)

Have tried uninstalling & reinstalling. IT wont fully "go away", error about a temp folder. IT's own un-installer(mbam-clean.exe) gets error message, too.

HAVE to use Revo uninstaller to get rid of "IT".

Google the following: "error code 732 (12007, 0)" without the quotes.

IT(Mbam) has had this "prob" since at least Nov 2008, yes 2008 & even for IT'S paying customers.........2008????????????

IT worked for me since may or june 2009 until jan 2010, then What Happened? 

Ver. 1.44 is/was supposed to fix, among other things the manual update prob.

Did/could a M$ update have done this?

mdh.

PS: What could I use in the meantime for scanning for Malware?
I don't just ask for me.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi sorry but I 'am out of ideas at the moment for mbam,superantispyware is a usefull tool for scanning and it has a free edition


----------



## mdh1957x (Aug 12, 2009)

I ran mbam-rules.exe to "manually" update Mbam, seems to work. Thou, I've read this is not the most up-to-date database update, it is close.

Google: "mbam-rules.exe" to find the file & more about mbam-rules.exe.

mdh1957x

Final post here........unless I find more info.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi thanks for getting back to us with this


----------

